# PC, der Titel der letzten Jahre gut schafft



## Cynox (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nach meinem letzten und bisher einzigen Thread hier, wird es nun etwas konkreter. Ich suchen nun genaue Komponenten. 

Gesucht ist ein PC, der vor allem Titel der letzten sagen wir 3-4 Jahre in guter (mit "gut" meine ich die Einstellungen zwischen mittel und höchste) bis höchster Performance zum Laufen kriegt.

Einige dieser Spiele wären


Bioshock 1+2
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Dishonored
Batman Arkham City
Dead Space 1+2
Mass Effect Trilogie

Außerdem soll er aktuelle Spiele in mittleren Einstellungen flüssig darstellen können (Wie das nächste Tomb Raider oder GTAV). Ich plane auf ihm aber eh erstmal die oben genannten Spiele zu spielen und hoffe 2-3 Jahre damit auszukommen. Ich will also einige Games "aufholen", die ich bisher nicht auf Konsole gespielt habe. 

Der Preis sollte bei 600 Euro angesiedelt sein, bin aber bereit, da ein bisschen was nach oben zu korrigieren, sollte es nötig sein oder eben nach unten, wenn ihr meinen würdet, dass man mit 600 Euro zu viel für diesen Zweck bezahlt. Wichtig ist auch, dass ich ihm dann, wenn ich all diese Spiele durch habe, ohne größeren Umstand ein Upgrade was Grafikkarte und CPU angeht (evt. Mainboard) verpassen kann. Ich will ihn dann nämlich zu einem "800-Euro-Rechner" aufrüsten um auch die dann modernen Spiele in guten Einstellungen spielen zu können. 

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich mit der Hardware noch nicht allzu viel beschäftigt habe und auch kaum Übersicht über den momentanen Markt habe. Ich hatte vor, mich an diesem Guide zu orientieren. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sich in den paar Monaten schon irgendwas auf dem Markt getan hat und ob man da noch etwas modifizieren könnte. Hättet ihr da noch Ideen?

Außerdem noch eine Frage: selber zusammenschrauben (woran ich durchaus meinen Spaß hätte, denke ich) oder zusammenbauen lassen? Ich habe mal gehört, dass die Händler, vor allem Ladengeschäfte, Rabatte auf die Hardware bekämen und wenn die den Preis fürs Zusammenbauen übersteigen, wäre das natürlich interessant für mich. 

Ich bin dankbar für jeden Tipp.

PS: Habe gerade gesehen, dass das Mainboard aus dem Special kein HDMI Out zu haben scheint. Der wäre aber ganz angenehm, einfach der Flexibilität halber. Wisst ihr eine Alternative in dem Preissegment, die das bietet?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2013)

Also, die Preise bei dem Special beziehen sich auf Komponenten, wenn man sie bei größeren Hardwareshops kauft. Der kleine Laden um die Ecke kann da normalerweise nicht mithalten, selbst wenn er Rabatt gibt, weil man vieles auf einmal bei ihm kauft. Ein Shop wie hardwareversand.de baut den PC für Dich auch zusammen für 20€.


Sind die 600€ denn mit oder ohne Windows?

Mein Vorschlag wäre der 500€-PC auf Intel Sockel 1155-Basis aus dem Special, und dann aber als Grafikkarte eine AMD 7870 OC oder sogar 7950 OC für 200-210 bzw. 260-270€, sofern die 600€ ohne windows sind. Damit hast Du nen Top-PC, der alle aktuellen Spiele auf "hohen" Details schafft, der ist vergleichbar mit dem PC aus diesem Special, der hat nen AMD x4 965, und der ist ähnlich wie ein Intel G860 oder G870. http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...Radeon-HD-7950-6870-X4-965-Vergleich-1038552/  zB Batman AC läuft da auf maximalen Details mit 80 Bildern pro Sekunde, Dishonored sogar über 100.

und bei Bedarf kannst Du die CPU durch einen starken Core i5 ersetzen, der aktuell noch ca 160-200€ kostet. Du darfst da nur nicht ZU lange warten: im Laufe des Jahres kommen ganz neue CPU, die auch neue Mainboards brauchen. Es wird dann zwar natürlich trotzdem noch eine Weile die starken Sockel 1155-corei5-CPUs geben, aber irgendwann werden die knapper, und dann kostet so eine CPU so viel, dass es sinnvoller wäre, direkt Board und auf eine brandneue CPU zu wechseln.

Die Graka ist aber eh kein Problem, die kann man sowieso immer leicht wechseln.


----------



## svd (31. Januar 2013)

Als sehr zuverlässig gilt hardwareversand.de, für einen geringen Obulus (20€, glaube ich) bekommst du die Kiste assembliert zugeschickt.

Nun, mit dem oben genannten Guide hast du einen guten Anhaltspunkt. Was du jetzt nur noch machen musst, ist:

Die Komponenten via Geizhals zu suchen
direkt von der Produktinformationsseite den Hardwareversand anzusurfen
dort den Artikel in den Warenkorb zu legen (keine Angst, das merkt er sich auch für mehrere Fenster)
zu guter Letzt, falls gewünscht, den optionalen Zusammenbau auszuwählen. (Links im Menü unter "Service" und "Dienstleistungen")

Etwas konkreter sähe das so aus (du hast übrigens Glück, die Preise sind seit dem Erscheinen des Guides gesunken...):


CPU: Pentium G860, ist nicht wirklich langsamer als der G870, aber 15€ günstiger. Die sind besser in die Grafikkarte investiert!
RAM: 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 Corsair XMS3 (Oha, die RAM Preise sind nach oben gegangen...)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3V, hab ich mal vom Guide übernommen
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD7950 WindForce 3X
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003
DVD Brenner: LG GH24NS95
Gehäuse: Cooltek K2 Rev. C

So, hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen. Diese Liste ist nicht in Marmor gemeißelt, sondern lediglich ein konkreteres Beispiel.
Unter diesen Links musst du nur noch die Verweise auf Hardwareversand anklicken und in den Warenkorb legen.
Bin selber gespannt, wieviel das ausmacht... gegebenfalls gibt's sonst halt ein edit...

edit: Hmm, keine 570€. Ziemlich gut, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Cynox (31. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die Preise bei dem Special beziehen sich auf Komponenten, wenn man sie bei größeren Hardwareshops kauft. Der kleine Laden um die Ecke kann da normalerweise nicht mithalten, selbst wenn er Rabatt gibt, weil man vieles auf einmal bei ihm kauft. Ein Shop wie hardwareversand.de baut den PC für Dich auch zusammen für 20€.
> 
> 
> Sind die 600€ denn mit oder ohne Windows?
> ...


 

Ok, danke schonmal. 

Ich habe hier noch Windows XP. Ich denke, dass es Zeit wird, das mal auf Windows 7 aufzurüsten, das kann allerdings auch noch ne Weile warten. Sind ja eh alles ältere Spiele fürs erste. Vielleicht kauf ich mir das aber auch noch gleich dazu, muss ich mal gucken. Kann man ja auch danach noch entscheiden. Ich brauche auch noch so einen Xbox 360 Controller Empfänger. Das wird sich dann nach und nach zusammengekauft ^^. 

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57456/ASUS+P8Z77-V,+Sockel+1155,+ATX,+DDR3.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1155/66361/Intel+Pentium+Dual-Core+G870+Box,+LGA1155.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/1600+M...Premier+Series+(2x4GB)+DDR3-1600+CL11.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/57698/Sapphire+HD+7870+OC+2GB+GDDR5+PCI-Express.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Midi/5...di+Tower,+ATX,+schwarz,+ohne+Netzteil.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/49118/Chieftec+iArena+500W.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/7200+U+min/62122/WD+AV-GP+1TB+SATA+6Gb's.article

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/59406/ASUS+DRW-24B5ST+bare.article

Wäre meinst du so? Vielleicht nehme ich doch die billigere GraKa und kauf mir dafür Windows 7, mal schauen. Ich komme so auf 612 Euro und n paar Zerquetschte. 

Was die GraKa angeht: Ist der technische Vorteil von Nvidia wirklich so hoch, wie man es manchmal liest? Von wegen Effekten, die Radeon nicht kann und so. Denn die GraKa des 600 Euro PC im Special, die Nvidia GTX 660 bekommt man ja auch schon für 200-220 Euro. 

Also im Klartext heißt das, dass ich in 2 Jahren, wenn ich ne Runderneuerung mache, sowieso das Mainboard wechseln muss, wenn ich den Punkt Prozessor aufrüsten will?


@svd: 

Ja, is günstiger, da wäre Windows 7 auf jeden Fall noch drin. Ist das dann ungefähr on Par mit der Empfehlung von Herbboy?

EDIT: Wie gesagt, das Mainboard sollte schon einen HDMI Out haben.


----------



## Cynox (31. Januar 2013)

Ups, Sry, für DP. Kann man die hier gar nicht löschen o_O?


----------



## svd (31. Januar 2013)

Nun, nvidia bietet zB CUDA an. Einige Programme können damit die GPU benützen, um darauf Berechnungen anzustellen.
Und natürlich die PhysX Engine, welche Spielen physikalisch korrekt berechnete Partikel hinzufügen kann.
Eine Auswahl an PhysX Spielen findest du in dieser Liste. Vlt. ist ja zufällig dein Lieblingsspiel darunter. 

An und für sich schenken sich nvidia und AMD nichts, was die Leistung angeht. Je nach Spiel (und wie "nett" sie zu den Entwicklern waren) ist halt entweder eine nvidia oder AMD Karte schneller, der Unterschied ist aber, in der selben Leistungsklasse, nie jener zwischen "spielbar" und "unspielbar".

Wenn du den G860 in zwei Jahren aufrüsten willst, wird das wahrscheinlich maximal nur mit einem Sockel 1155 Core-i7 gehen.
Da in zwei Jahren vlt die Intel Skylake Architektur erhältlich sein könnte, wirst du erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt wissen, wie sinnvoll es ist, eine zwei Jahre alte, ehemalige High-End CPU einzusetzen.


----------



## Cynox (31. Januar 2013)

Gut, ich denke ich könnte dann auch ohne die Effekte Leben, klar. Aber wäre die GTX 660 denn ungefähr gleich gut wie die AMD 7870 OC? Und wenn ich ein Nvidia Äquivalent zur AMD 7950 OC suchen würde, welches auch in der 250 Euro Preisklasse spielt, welche würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## svd (31. Januar 2013)

Es kommt, wie gesagt, sehr auf das Spiel (und manchmal auch noch die Treiberversion) an.

So kann es durchaus sein, dass die GTX660 in einem Benchmark besser abschneidet, als eine HD7950... aber im Schnitt ist sie unterhalb einer HD7870 OC anzusiedeln.

Nvidia Karten mit dem GTX660Ti Chip liegen ca. bei 250€, empehlenswert ist zB die OC von Gigabyte. Auch hier gilt, dass sie in nvidiaphilen Spielen locker an der HD7950 vorbeiziehen kann. Aber generell positioniert sie sich zwischen der HD7870 OC und der HD7950 OC.

Normal würd ich empfehlen, Reviews zu wälzen und die Benchmarkergebnisse nach deinen bevorzugten Spielen abzusuchen... aber Monate nach dem Release sind die damals gewonnenen Werte, der Treiber wegen, de facto veraltet. Das Ergebnis könnte heute umgedreht sein...

Im Prinzip machst du weder mit GTC660Ti noch HF7950 OC etwas falsch. Beides tolle Produkte.
Unterschiede gibt's beim Stromverbrauch (der ist bei der GTX660Ti höher), oder dazu erhältlichen (nicht in jedem Shop, nicht für alle nvidia Partner) Spielebundles (Assassin's Creed 3 bei der GTX660Ti, "Far Cry 3", "Hitman; Absolution" und "Sleeping Dogs" bei der HD7950)


----------



## Cynox (31. Januar 2013)

Ok, das lasse ich mir dann nochmal durch den Kopf gehen...

Was den Zusammenbau angeht: es ist natürlich bequemer, sich das zusammenbauen zu lassen. Ich denke aber, dass es mir Spaß machen würde, den selber zusammenzuschrauben. Ich habe das zwar noch nie gemacht, mein Vater aber schon, auch wenn das Ende der 90er war. Da sollte sich prinzipiell aber nicht allzu viel geändert haben, seit damals, oder? Andererseits würde dann ja praktisch jede Garantie erlöschen, sollten wir das was falsch machen... Was meint ihr dazu? Wäre halt mal ne Erfahrung und wenn ich länger auf der PC Schiene bleiben will vielleicht auch ne wichtige.


----------



## svd (31. Januar 2013)

Der Zusammenbau ist wirklich nicht kompliziert. Im Handbuch, PCG Forum, oder YouTube findest du auch immer Hilfe oder Anleitungen.

Mehr als ein wenig Geduld und gesunden Respekt beim Umgang mit empfindlichen elektronischen Bauteilen und Strom brauchst du, im Prinzip, eh nicht.


----------



## Cynox (31. Januar 2013)

Ok, dann werd ich das wohl hier machen ^^ 

Nochmal zurück zum Mainboard. Das in dem Special hat ja kein HDMI und scheint auch so ne Ecke schlechter. Also eine Intel Sockel 1155 Lösung. Wäre das GA-Z77-DH3 i.O.? Der Aufpreis läge so bei 30-40 Euro, finde ich ok. Ich käme dann auf 581 Euro mit dem Board und der HD7950 OC. Plus 5 Euro Versand + die Cents, die ich ausgelassen habe, sagen wir alles in allem 591 Euro. Damit wäre ich mehr als zufrieden. 

Gibt es noch ne Alternative zu der Barracuda, die bei Amazon oder Hardwareversand zu haben ist?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2013)

Wenn Du eine Graifkkarte benutzt, schließt Du dort den Monitor an - da ist es völlig egal, ob das Board HDMI hat oder nicht.

Das GA-Z77-DH3 ist gut, aber an sich nicht unbedingt "nötig" - es wäre auch zum übertakten geeignet, WENN Du eine passende CPU damit nutzt (intel core i5-3570k zB)

Als Festplatte kannst Du an sich jede nehmen, die 7200 U/min und SAT2 oder 3 hat. Nur "eco" oder "green" würde ich vermeiden, da die evlt. manchmal zu schnell "strom spart" und dann zu nem kurzen Haken beim game führen KÖNNTE.

zB von Toshiba gibt es an sich eine günstige 1000GB-PLatte in vielen shops. Hier einfach mal die ersten paar Modelle, die sind an sich alle ähnlich gut: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preisvergleich/?cat=hde7s&sort=p&v=e&xf=958_1000%7E959_7200#xf_top   ausfallen kann eine PLatte IMMER mal, daher wichtige Daten IMMER woanders sichern.


----------



## Cynox (31. Januar 2013)

Ah, ok. Allerdings hattest du mir ja einen Intel 1155 Sockel empfohlen und nen billigeren hab ich nicht gefunden. Oder reicht der aus dem Special doch aus? 

Ich hab die Barracuda jetzt übrigens doch bei Amazon gefunden, dort kostet sie 66 Euro und bei Hardware Factory 65 Euro. Amazon und HV sind nur nicht im Preisvergleich von PCG drin.


----------



## svd (31. Januar 2013)

Du musst halt aufpassen, weil "Barracuda" nicht eine bestimmte Platte, sondern der Name der Serie ist. 
Die HDD mit der Bezeichnung ST1000DM003 ist die schnelle (diversen Tests nach zumindest).


----------



## Cynox (31. Januar 2013)

Ja, und genau nach der Nummer hab ich ja gesucht  

http://www.amazon.de/Seagate-ST1000...K6EI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359669709&sr=8-1
Sogar nur 61 Euro, da hab ich mich vorhin wohl geirrt.

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/7200+U+min/53882/Seagate+Barracuda+7200+1000GB,+SATA+6Gb+s.article
Da steht allerdings nirgends die Nummer auf der Seite. War aber das einzige Ergebnis, das die Suche auf die Nummer hin ausgespuckt hat.

EDIT: Meint ihr dass, oder wisst ihr ob Solche Dämmungsmatten für die Geräuschkulisse Sinn machen?

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=31842&agid=869&apop=1

Sowas wäre mir nämlich auch noch ein Anliegen. Gedämmte Midi-Gehäuse kosten aber gleich so viel.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2013)

Moderne Hardware ist an sich so leise, dass Du du keine Zusatzdämmung brauchst. Eine Oberklassekarte wie die AMD 7950 von Gigabyte ist zB leiser als meine alte AMD 5770, die auch schon als "Nicht laut" galt. Ein CPU-Kühler ab 15-16€ ist auch schon ziemlich leise.

Ich würd auch eher ne 7950 nehmen als die 7870, die Du rausgesucht hast. Grad bei hardwareversand kriegst Du dann noch 2 Spiele dazu, wenn du nach Erhalt der Karte ne mail an der Service schreibst mit dem Stichwort "never Settle Aktion AMD" und Deiner Kunden+Bestellnummer. Da kriegst Du Far Cry 3, Sleeping Dogs und Hitman Absolution als Downloadcodes dazu, bei ner 7870 ist "nur" FarCry3 dabei.

Wenn du trotzdem ne 7870 nimmst, dann solltest Du wissen, dass manche 7870er nen Fehler haben (schwarzes Bild), und zwar sind da ausgerechnet Sapphire-Karten eher betroffen - du kriegst dann natürlich Ersatz, aber es wäre ärgerlich.


----------



## Cynox (1. Februar 2013)

Ne, ich hatte mich eigentlich auch schon auf die 7950 festgelegt. Das mit den Spielen wusste ich aber noch gar nicht. Danke für den Tipp.

Ich denke ich nehme dann das günstigere Mainboard aus dem Special. Bzw. würde mich noch ein Optischer Audioausgang interessieren, da ich hier noch 7.1 Kopfhörer habe. Kennt ihr vielleicht ein Mainboard auf Sockel 1155 Basis in der Preisrichtung, das so einen bietet? Ansonsten würde ich vielleicht doch das teurere nehmen. Das hat so einen nämlich. 

EDIT: Wie wäre denn dieses hier: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preisvergleich/759349 ? 
Es hat einen Optischen Audioausgang, liegt in der Preisklasse und hat auch noch zwei Steckplätze für RAM mehr. 

Was mir auch noch nicht ganz klar ist: wenn ich WLAN dazu haben will, muss ich dafür noch eine WLAN Karte kaufen? Ich denke schon, oder?


----------



## svd (1. Februar 2013)

Genau. Du kaufst dir entweder einen WLAN Stick für den USB Port, gibt's für wenig Geld, oder eine interne WLAN Karte.
Letztere gibt's sowohl für den PCI, als auch den PCIe x1 Slot. 

Das von dir genannte ASRock Board, schaut auch gut aus, hat zum Beispiel keine PCIe x1 Steckplätze, was beim Kauf einer WLAN Karte natürlich berücksichtigt werden müsste.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2013)

Cynox schrieb:


> Ne, ich hatte mich eigentlich auch schon auf die 7950 festgelegt. Das mit den Spielen wusste ich aber noch gar nicht. Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Ich denke ich nehme dann das günstigere Mainboard aus dem Special. Bzw. würde mich noch ein Optischer Audioausgang interessieren, da ich hier noch 7.1 Kopfhörer habe.


 7.1 mit optischem Anschluss, oder wie? ^^





> Was mir auch noch nicht ganz klar ist: wenn ich WLAN dazu haben will, muss ich dafür noch eine WLAN Karte kaufen? Ich denke schon, oder?


 ja. Es gitb nru ganz wenige Board mit WLAN onboard.


----------



## Cynox (1. Februar 2013)

@svd: 

Ich denke wenn dann ein Stick, die scheinen billiger. Aber LAN müsste es auch machen, is kein Problem. 

Das ASRock unterstützt laut Hardwareversand gar keine Pentiums, aber laut Hersteller sehr wohl. Darauf kann man ja dann vertrauen, oder? 
Des weiteren wird dort allerdings nicht der Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair aufgelistet, den ihr mir empfohlen habt. Das sollte aber trotzdem klappen, solange es 1600 MHz DDR3 sind, oder nicht?
Außerdem bin ich über den Begriff mikroATX und ATX gestolpert, was die Bauweise angeht. Das ASRock gibt es in beiden Varianten. Gibt es da nennenswerte Unterschiede?

@Herbboy:

Es ist kein PC Headset, und auch kein Kabelgebundenes. Esist ein Turtle Beach X41, also ein kabelloses, und ja, die Sendestation wird über optisches/Toslink Kabel gespeist, nicht über USB, da es eigentlich für die Konsole gedacht ist. 


Ansonsten stünde meine endgültige Liste:


Mainboard: ASRock B75 Pro3(-M)
Prozessor: Intel Pentium G860
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950
RAM: Corsair 8GB Set
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Gehäuse:Cooltek K2
Laufwerk: LG GH24NS95

Alles in allem macht das genau 553,28 Euro (bei Hardwareversand.de, ohne Versandkosten) . Wäre diese Kombination dann gut? Gibt es keine Inkompatibilitäten?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2013)

Das sieht einwandfrei aus.


Wegen der Kopfhörer: Bei digitaler Übertragung hast Du nur ein Problem, denn SPIELE in Surround gehen nur, wenn die Treiber auch "Dolby Digital Live" oder "DTS Connect" haben, das ist bei onboardsound fast nie der Fall, bei extra Soundkarten haben das einige. Falls es aber nicht schlimm wäre, wenn Spiele dann auf Stereo bleiben (die Box kann ja sicher auch Stereo auf alle "Lautsprecher" verteilen), dann ist das natürlich okay.

Und vlt ist das Headset technisch gesehen ja sowieso Stereo, denn "echtes" 5.1/7.1 gibt es bei Kopfhörern kaum mehr, das wird mit einer "Simulation" gelöst, die ein funktionierendes Surround auch auf Stereo-Kopfhörern erzeugen. So eine Technik ist zB "Dolby Headphone", es kann gut sein, dass die Boxe des X41 ein ankommendes Surroundsignal dann eben auf diese Weise umrechnet für Stereokopfhörer.


so oder so: du musst auch schauen, ob das Board nen Toslink-Anschluss hat oder nicht. Wenn nein, dann ist der optische Ausgang in einer Buchse mit "intergiert", dann brauchst Du ein Kabel 3,5mm auf Toslink, so eines zB Wentronic Toslinkkabel auf 3,5mm mini Stecker 2,2 mm, 2: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Cynox (1. Februar 2013)

Achso. Also das ASRock hat ein Toslink out. 

Tatsächlich ist es so, dass es kein "echtes" 7.1 Headset ist, was nicht heißen soll, das die Technik nicht funktionieren würde. Meinst du damit, dass nicht die Soundkarte (ob PC oder Xbox ist ja jetzt egal) das umrechnet, sondern erst die Sendebox? Also jedes Dolby Digital Signal in 7.1 umgerechnet wird? Also das man "echten" Surround-Sound mit mehreren Chassis nur bei wenigen Spielen hat, aber "digitalen" bei den meisten?

Noch eine letzte Frage: Windows 7 oder Windows 8? Windows 8 bekommt man nämlich fast 30 Euro günstiger.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2013)

Du meinst win7 ist billiger, oder? An sich kostet win7 Home Premium weniger als win 8


----------



## Cynox (1. Februar 2013)

Ja, aber Windows 8 gibt es in einer Upgrade Version für um die 50 Euro. Da ich hier wie gesagt noch XP habe, wäre das ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2013)

Ach so, na dann kanste auch win8 nehmen.    willst Du es als download oder als Kaufversion mit DVD holen?


----------



## Cynox (1. Februar 2013)

Ich denke als DVD Version. Nur wäre da noch eine Frage zu klären: Ich habe ja XP 32 bit. Wenn ich das upgrade, müsste ich aber trotzdem Win 8 64 bit bekommen, oder?

EDIT: Gibt es da irgendwelche Bedenken, was die Kompatibilität zu älteren Spielen angeht? Bin nicht so erfahren, mit Windows. Nutze eigentlich auch Mac OS 10.8 fürs surfen, Musik und schreiben und so weiter. Daher interessiert mich am PC auch fast ausschließlich das spielen ^^ Nichts für ungut, sollten sich hier Windows Veteranen beleidigt fühlen


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2013)

Ja, kauf halt die 64Bit-Version, wenn Du die Wahl hast. Ansonsten kann man sein vorhandenes Windows "upgraden", dann wird es vtl nur 32bit, aber man kann aber auch mit der DVD komplett neu installieren, in dem Falle wird es dann auch sicher als 64Bit-Version installiert.


----------



## Cynox (1. Februar 2013)

Naja, die Upgrade Version scheint sich aber von der normalen OEM Version zu unterscheiden. Die Download Version scheint jedenfalls festzustellen, ob man 32 bit oder 64 bit hat. Auf der DVD ist beides drauf. Laut diversen Quellen soll die Installation dann aber auch nur per Clean Install möglich sein. Oder indem man sich eine Testversion von Windows 7 64 bit lädt und das Upgrade von diesem ausführt. Wäre vielleicht n gewisses Risiko...

EDIT: 


> Ja, dazu kann jedoch nicht der Upgrade-Assistent verwendet werden. Falls Ihr PC über einen 64-Bit-fähigen Prozessor (CPU) verfügt, derzeit jedoch eine 32-Bit-Version von Windows ausgeführt wird, können Sie eine 64-Bit-Version von Windows 8 Pro installieren, müssen dazu jedoch die Anwendung als DVD erwerben und eine benutzerdefinierte Installation ausführen.



Das ist von der MS Seite dazu. Leider weiß ich nicht, ob MS damit eine der 80 Euro OEMs meint, oder die Upgradeversion auf DVD.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2013)

Also, ich kann nur sagen, dass ICH ein Vista auf meinem Laptop hatte, den Download "kaufte" und dann aussuchen konnte, Win8 als Iso-Datei runterzuladen, womit man dann eine DVD brennen kann. Da war nirgends die Rede davon, ob es nun 32 oder 64 Bit ist, es wurde dann aber 64bit installliert.

Mit dieser DVD hab ich win8 dann dem Laptop komplett neu installiert. Ich bin mir aber nur nicht mehr sicher, ob das alte windows - zum Check - noch auf der Festplatte sein musste oder ob das egal war.


Den Satz von Microsoft deute ich so, dass Du nicht das bestehende 32bit-Windows nur upgraden kannst, sondern eben eine DVD haben und komplett neu installieren musst. Ob es dann eine Kauf-DVD sein MUSS oder ob auch eine selbstgebrannte DVD, wie ich sie oben beschrieben habe, geht, das weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Cynox (1. Februar 2013)

Theoretisch müsste man das mit Windows 8 auch machen lassen. 

Ein Amazon Kunde schrieb:

"Um es ganz deutlich zu sagen: Bei einer Neuinstallation nach Booten von der DVD ist es definitiv möglich, ein 32 Bit Win 7 durch ein 64 Bit Win 8 zu ersetzen bzw., wie in meinem Fall, ein 64 Bit Win 7 durch ein 32 Bit Win 8. Bei einem Upgrade aus einem laufenden Windows heraus geht nur 32 Bit gegen 32 Bit bzw. 64 Bit gegen 64 Bit. Dies war auch schon bei Vista / Win 7 Upgrades so. Wer sich da unsicher ist, der sollte sich vorab informieren und kundig machen, und sich nicht hinterher beschweren."

Da müsste ich mich aber reinlesen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2013)

Ich hab das hier bezüglich der Downloadversion gefunden: [gelöst] Windows 8 Upgrade Assistent - Downloadversion auf anderen Rechner? siehe vor allem das letzte Posting von Ari45

demnach würdest Du, wenn Du das mit dem 32bit-PC runterlädst, auch die 32bit-Version bekommen und einen Key. Du kannst aber auch auf einem anderen PC mit 64bit-Windows den Download machen, der startet wohl einfach nach Eingabe des keys, auch wenn das nicht der PC ist, für den man das Upgrade geholt hatte. Dann is der Donwload auch ne 64Bit-Version. Die kannst eine DVD brennen und dann auf dem PC mit 32bit installieren, den key hast Du ja beim Kauf bekommen.


Wenn Dir das zu unsicher ist, dann kauf einfach die Update-DVD: Microsoft: Windows 8 Pro 32Bit/64Bit, Update (deutsch) (PC) (3UR-00021) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland da kannst Du dann, wenn Du Win XP nicht nur upgradrest, auch am Anfang 64bit aussuchen. Das hab ich definitiv in mehreren Quellen gelesen, das wird also sicher klappen.


----------



## Cynox (1. Februar 2013)

Genau die DVD hab ich gemeint. Wenn dir das so viele Threads bestätigen, dann vertraue ich einfach mal drauf und bestell die bei Amazon. 

Also, ihr zwei, ich danke euch vielmals für die kompetente Beratung. Ich bin sicher, dass ich nen riesen Spaß mit der Kiste haben werde  Sollten noch Fragen oder Probleme auftreten, melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Cynox (2. Februar 2013)

Hi nochmal und sry für DP. Aber ich hab noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Was liegt eigentlich alles den Komponenten bei? Wärmeleitpaste, Netzkabel, eventuell sogar ein HDMI oder DVI Kabel? Was muss ich noch kaufen?

2. Ich würde den PC und meinen Mac gerne über die selbe Tastatur nutzen können. Kann man das einfach mit einer USB-Weiche für ein paar Euro einrichten, oder braucht es mehr dazu?

3. Den 2. Punkt würde ich auch gerne mit meinem 2.1 System machen. Also sowohl den PC Sound als auch den Sound des Macs über die selben Boxen laufen lassen. Kann man auch dort einfach eine Weiche nehmen, oder sollte man etwas mit Schalter benutzen?


----------



## svd (2. Februar 2013)

Also,

ad 1) Wärmeleitpaste ist selten dabei. Auf der Kontaktfläche der Standardkühler befindet sich aber immer ein Wärmeleitpad oä. 
Netzkabel liegen bei, HDMI/DVI Kabel müssen meist separat dazugekauft werden. Die befinden sich eher im Lieferumfang eines Monitors.
Um den PC aufzubauen und in Betrieb zu nehmen, ist eigentlich alles dabei.

ad 2 und 3) Hast du einen Monitor mit mehreren Eingängen wo PC und Mac schon dranhängen? Dann reicht für Tastatur und Maus ein "KM Switch" (Keyboard Maus Umschalter). 
Falls es ein Monitor mit nur einem Eingang ist, könnte auch ein "KVM Switch" (Keyboard Video Maus Umschalter) eingesetzt werden.
Diese Umschalter gibt's in allen Preisklassen und mit allen möglichen Anschlüssen (PS/2, USB, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio).

Oft lassen sich an die Umschalter auch Lautsprecher und Mikrofon anschließen, die Audioanschlüsse sind, wenn's nicht dreistellig kosten soll, hauptsächlich auf 2.0 ausgelegt.

Was hast du denn für ein 2.1 System? Wir wird das denn an den PC angeschlossen? Wenn das nur ein einziges Kabel in den grünen Audioport ist, das System also selbst die tiefen Töne an den Woofer und die Hohen an die Satelliten weiterleitet, kannst du ruhig einen dieser audiofähigen K(V)M Switches holen.

Falls die Anlage separate Eingänge für Satelliten und Tieftöner hat, wird's etwas komplizierter...


----------



## Cynox (2. Februar 2013)

Ja, KVM Switches... die sind ja recht teuer. Wegen dem Monitor brauch ich mir keine sorgen zu machen, den habe ich mir erst im Herbst gekauft schon im Hinblick auf diesen Plan (Eizo Forris FS2333). Er hat 1xVGA, 1xDVI und 2xHDMI. Leider lag nur kein digitales Kabel, sprich nur ein VGA Kabel bei. 

Ich wusste allerdings nicht, dass es auch KM Switches, also ohne Video gibt. Muss ich mich gleich mal schlau machen. Und nein, das System wird mit normalem 3,5 Klinke Kabel gespeist. 
Aber diese KM Switches haben dann trotzdem keinen Kontakt um den Subwoofer anzusteuern? Oder "errechnet" der Woofer selber, welche Töne er abspielt und welche er an die Satelliten weitergibt? 

Ich kenn da jemanden, der hat noch einen KM Switch mit Audio und Tastatur & Maus Split. Allerdings noch auf PS2 Basis, da lohnt sich dann schon ein neuer 

EDIT: Ich finde jetzt allerdings keines, was auch Audio mit dabei hätte, außer welche mit Video Anschluss.


----------



## svd (2. Februar 2013)

Also, wenn deine Lautsprecher nur mit einem Stereosignal gespeist werden, trennt der Verstärker selber die Frequenzen.
Für dich ist das gut, weil du insgesamt billiger wegkommen könntest (hatte da weniger Glück).

Im Prinzip kannst du dann entweder den obigen KM Switch für die Eingabegeräte verwenden, dazu einen einfachen "Audio Umschalter" für die Lautsprecher (habe leider keine Ahnung, wie gut diese Teile klingen und funktionieren), oder eben ein Kasterl, das beides machen kann.

edit: Mit einem separaten Umschalter für die Audiosignale brauchst du evtl doch noch Klinke auf Cinch (oder Klinke-Klinke) Kabel, falls du nich genug davon zu Hause hast.


----------



## Cynox (2. Februar 2013)

Ah ok... Allerdings muss ich jetzt nicht noch so eine Box hier auf dem Schreibtisch haben... Vielleicht stelle ich die dann direkt auf den Subwoofer. Theoretisch könnte ich sogar die Soundsignale per HDMI an den Monitor senden und den Adio-Out des Monitors nutzen. Der funktioniert ja wie ein Switch, leider musste ich aber feststellen, dass die Balance dadurch zerstört wird. Ich höre so links lauter als rechts. 

Zu dem USB Switch: 
Ich hab dazu mal zwei Fotos gemacht (im Anhang). Da, wo auf dem ersten Bild der Papierkorb steht, soll der PC hin. Das weiße an der Tischplatte sind Kabelschächte, die ich da selber angeschraubt habe. Das weiße USB-Kabel was in das USB-Verlängerungskabel mündet, ist die Tastatur. Momentan führt das Verlängerungskabel an meinen Mac Mini (nicht im Bild, da auf dem Schreibtisch). An diese stelle soll ein Switch treten. Ein Kabel in den linken Schacht, eines in den rechten.
Ich hätte am liebsten eine Lösung, die da dezent hängen kann. Ich glaube, das was du mir empfohlen hast, wäre mir etwas zu klobig. Gibt es da nicht etwas schmaleres? Es muss auch nicht unbedingt für Tastatur UND Maus sein. Am Mac nutze ich eigentlich immer ein Trackpad über Bluetooth, daher kann die Maus auch nur am PC angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2013)

Ist es nicht simpler, sich einfach ne zweite Tastatur zu holen?


Für den Ton: schau erstmal, ob das Boxenset nicht sowieso noch einen zweiten Eingang bietet. Viele haben einen kleine Eingang, der an sich für zB nen MP3-Player gedacht ist - technisch ist das aber das gleiche wie für den PC passend. Man benötigt maximal noch nen passenden Adapter.


----------



## svd (2. Februar 2013)

Der Xystec Switch hat da zum Glück eine 120cm Kabelfernbedienung hängen (wie es aussieht, kannst du den "anpuzzeln", wenn sie das nicht soll). Während du den Switch, wie gehabt, unter dem Tisch hängen lassen kannst, hast du die Möglichkeit, diese Fernbedienung, vlt. mit selbstklebendem Klettverschluss, irgendwo unter oder hinter dem Monitor zu verstecken. 

An den eventuellen AUX Eingang der Lautsprecher hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Das wäre wirklich die einfachste Lösung, allerdings hängt das davon ab, ob ein eingestöpseltes AUX Gerät die sofortige Priorität bekommt, oder du, ohne Krabbelei, bequem umschalten kannst.


----------



## Cynox (2. Februar 2013)

@Herbboy:

Naja, ne zweite Tastatur wäre 1. teurer, würde 2. mehr Platz einnehmen oder 3. immer weggeräumt werden müssen ^^ Dieser USB Switch scheint mir meine Anforderungen zu erfüllen, ist aber recht teuer. 

Tatsächlich ist dem so. Der befindet sich an der Tischfernbedienung der Boxen. Das funktioniert auch wunderbar, das einzige "Manko" wäre hat, dass ich ein Kabel auf dem Tisch hätte, das in einem unschönen Winkel aus der runden Fernbedienung kommt und in einem noch unschöneren Winkel wieder unter dem Tisch verschwindet (siehe Anhang). Aber ja, es wäre die simpelste und günstigste Lösung.
Allerdings müsste das 3,5 mm Kabel dafür schon 3-4 Meter lang sein. Und ich weiß nicht... bisher hatte ich mit Audiokabeln dieser Länge im billigeren Preissortiment eher schlechte Erfahrungen (Brummen etc.). Oder habt könnt ihr mir ein Kabel dieser Länge empfehlen? 

Oder könnte ich mich nicht einfach mit sowas begnügen?


----------



## svd (2. Februar 2013)

Falls beide Rechner zur selben Zeit Töne ausgeben, werden sich diese mit dem Y-Adapter vermutlich vermischen...
Wenn du darauf achtest, dass nur ein Gerät Sound ausgibt, könnte es hinhauen.


----------



## Cynox (2. Februar 2013)

Ok, das habe ich mir gedacht. 

Ich habe eben auch nochmal den Balance Test mit dem durchschleifen über HDMI > Monitor > Subwoofer ausprobiert und beim ersten mal hatte ich auch wieder alles sehr leise und linkslastig. Aber dann hab ichs nach ein paar mal Abziehen am Subwoofer hinbekommen. Es hört sich jetzt mittig an. Also werde ich damit noch warten und erstmal den Rechner aufbauen und es dann probieren. Theoretisch müsste der Bildschirm immer nur das Signal weitergeben, dessen HDMI Kanal (den ich manuell am Bildschirm umschalten kann) gerade über die Mattscheibe läuft. Das wäre natürlich die optimalste Lösung. Nur das Kabel könnte zu kurz sein. 

Zurück zur Tastatur. Ich glaube ich werde es mal mit dem Kollegen probieren. Der Nachteil ist natürlich, dass er mehr oder weniger nutzlos werden würde, wenn meine Tastatur mal kaputt ginge und ich mir eine Bluetooth Tastatur kaufen würde. Aber ich glaube ich würde wieder zu USB greifen, die sollen für Games ja doch noch Vorteile haben.


----------



## svd (2. Februar 2013)

Nun, an einem 3m HDMI Kabel für 10€ wird's ja nicht scheitern... 

Der USB Switch scheint okay zu sein. Du kannst halt tatsächlich nur *ein* USB Gerät für beide Rechner zugängig machen.
(Außer, du schließt einen USB Hub an den USB Switch. Juhuu, noch ein Kasterl!  )


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2013)

Also, für das Boxenproblem vlt eine andere Lösung: FALLS Deine jetzigen Boxen eher billig waren, dann überleg Dir evlt. mal, etwas bessere Boxen anzuschaffen - die haben an sich immer mind 1x Zusatzeingang, dann kannst Du PC und Mac gleichzeitig anshcließen, und "nebenbei" hättest Du dann auch nen besseren Sound. Und das dann für viele Jahre, ein gutes Set behält man dann auch gern lange und weiß es zu schätzen.


----------



## Cynox (2. Februar 2013)

@svd: 

Meinte eigentlich auch nicht das HDMI Kabel, sondern das 3,5 mm. Aber das was ich hier habe dürfte gerade so reichen. Trotzdem brauch ich natürlich ein HDMI Kabel für den Rechner. Wenn ihr bei der Amazon Seite von dem USB-Switch unter "Hinweise und Aktionen" guckt, dann seht ihr, dass man da für 1,10 Euro an ein HDMI Kabel kommt. Ist natürlich sehr billig und hat auch n paar negative Rezensionen, aber für den Preis wärs mir das Risiko eigentlich wert. 

@Herbboy: 

Die Boxen (Wavemaster Moody) hab ich erst seit September ^^ Damals hatte ich mir Reviews angesehen (hier z.B.) und die haben dem Ding eigentlich allesamt ne gute Note verpasst. Es ist aber keine High End Lösung. UVP war damals 99 Euro. Wie gesagt, ein zweiter Eingang wäre da, nur halt an einer ungünstigen Stelle (eher mal für den iPod vom Kumpel gedacht) und eben nicht umschaltbar. Ich glaube der Eingang der Fernbedienung hat Prio. Ich werde beim nächsten mal aber drauf achten. 
Fürs erste werde ich jetzt mal die Lösung HDMI > Bildschirm > Subwoofer ausprobieren. Ich könnte jetzt nicht sagen, dass das Signal am durchschleifen leiden würde. Mal schauen. 


Ich habe auf der Website von Aten folgendes zu dem Switch gelesen: 

"Der US221A ist ein Peripheriegeräte-Switch mit 2 USB 2.0-Ports, mit dem 2 Computer gemeinsamen, zeitversetzten Zugriff auf ein einziges USB-Peripheriegerät (z.B. einen Drucker, Scanner, Massenspeichergerät usw.) erhalten."

Das liest sich für mich so, als ob ich mit dem Teil nur von Computern auf Geräte zugriff hätte. Ich will ja aber genau den anderen Weg, Tastatur zu Computer. Meint ihr, dass das trotzdem funktionier?


----------



## svd (2. Februar 2013)

Hmm, klingt wirklich so, als würde der Switch eher als Ausgang, denn als Eingang funktionieren. Obwohl USB ja bidirektional sein sollte, oder?

Dann kannst du ja noch immer den Aten CS22U probieren. Die VGA Funktionalität ignorierst du halt.
Den nagelst du dann schön an die Wand, denn auch der hat die praktische Kabelfernbedienung, die du sicher irgendwo dezent auf dem Tisch unterbringen kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2013)

Also, ich würd den Zusatzeinfang einfach nehmen, denn es ist an sich egal, ob es umschaltbar ist oder nicht. Das System ist da ja drauf ausgelegt, dass man da gleichzeitig was anderes anschließt, und ob das ein ipod oder ein PC ist, spielt keine Rolle.

Um die 100€ ist auch schon eher "besser" für ein PC-System.



Wegen des USB-Teils: das müsste an sich auch umgekehrt gehen, da ja auch ein Drucker, Scanner usw. Daten ZUM PC schickt. Aber willst Du nicht doch einfach ne 2. Tastatur nehmen? Muss ja keine teure sein. Selbst für "Gamer" muss es keine für 40€ oder mehr sein.


----------



## Cynox (2. Februar 2013)

Trotzdem. Wenn du meinst, dass das auch andersrum funktioniert, dann bestelle ich das Teil. Ich gebe dann lieber Geld für ne ordentliche Tastatur aus, wenn die jetzige den Geist aufgibt. Danke ^^

EDIT: Ich weiß, dass der eine PCIe 3.0 Slot meines Mainboards schon für die Grafikkarte reserviert ist, aber kann ich eine WLAN Karte mit PCIe auch an einem PCIe 2.0 Slot betreiben? Der wäre ja noch frei.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2013)

an sich kommt so eine Karte in einen "kleinen" PCIe-Slot und nciht in einen der langen für Grafikkarten. Ich bin da gar nicht sicher, ob das überhaupt geht. 

Ansonsten nimm vlt dieses hier: Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H-USB3, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)   Nachteil: es hat keine SATA-Ports, was DANN ein kleiner Nachteil ist, wenn Du mal ne SSD einbauen willst. Die läuft dann halt nicht ganz so schnell, wie sie könnte. Das ASRock hat 1x SATA3.

Oder dieses hier: MSI B75MA-P45, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7798-010R)  das hat 1x SATA3 und sogar noch 5x SATA2 (das ASRpock hat INSGESAMT 3x Sata), und der kleine PCIe-Slot ist mit einem Slot Abstand zum Graka-Slot, d.h. die Grafikkarten mit ihren "dicken" Kühlern haben genug Platz


----------



## Cynox (2. Februar 2013)

Ne, die Hardware ist schon bestellt, nur die Karte noch nicht. Wenn ich eine mit normalem PCI Anschluss nehme, müsste das aber reibungslos verlaufen oder?

Wegen dem Switch habe ich übrigens gerade mal den Hersteller angemailt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2013)

Jo, das Board hat ja 2x PCI, und mind einer davon bleibt auch mit Graka noch frei nutzbar


----------



## Cynox (2. Februar 2013)

Ok, dann suche ich nur nach PCI Karten.

Wegen dem Audio: 
Da habe ich mich jetzt doch ein bisschen umentschieden. Ich denke, dass ich einfach so eine Weiche oder ein Y-Kabel kaufen werde. Eigentlich wird eh nur ein Computer gleichzeitig genutzt. Wenn man den Sound über HDMI laufen lässt und vom Bildschirm abgreift, ist der nämlich deutlich lauter, als direkt über Klinke, weshalb ich die Lautstärke mittels des Drehrades an der Kabelfernbedienung im unteren Bereich nicht mehr so genau einstellen kann. Es ist oft entweder zu laut oder zu leise. 
Wenn ich beide Rechner parallel anhaben sollte, dann achte ich einfach drauf den anderen Stumm zu schalten.


----------



## Cynox (9. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte nur mal berichten, wie alles verlaufen ist.

Am Dienstag sind alle Komponenten gekommen. Super schnelle Lieferung. Eigentlich haben die es erst am späten Montagnachmittag rausgeschickt. Ich hab die Kiste dann auch gleich zusammengeschraubt. Alles wunderbar. Nur fehlte Wndows 8, dass bei der Post gelandet war, weil keiner zuhause war, als das gekommen ist.

Ich also am Mittwochnachmittag zur Post, das Ding holen. Dann installiere ich es (wohlgemerkt ohne Netzwerkverbindung), scheiterre aber an der Aktivierung. Mit dem Key stimme etwas nicht. "Hm, haben die MS Schweine etwa was davon mitbekommen, dass die User die Upgrade Version als Vollversion missbrauchen?", denke ich mir. Ich also festplatte formatiert, zwei Partitionen gemacht, auf beide XP 32-bit gespielt. Nö, is nicht, 64-bit Windows nur von einem 64-bit Windows bootbar. Doch was kommt mir da ins Gedächtnis? Da war doch ein Trick, irgendeine Eins in irgendeiner Datei in eine Null zu verwandeln und so das Problem mit der Aktivierung zu lösen. Also wieder Windows 8 drauf (diesmal mit Internetverbindung). Intalliert, Key während der Installation eingegeben und was ist das? WTF, es ist ja gar keine seperate Aktivierung mehr notwendig?! Ich: "Ok, umso besser." Dann will ich XP starten, dort werden aber in dem typischen Screen mit weißen Buchstaben auf schwarzem Grund noch immer zwei XP Versionen gefunden, eine nicht bootbar, klar, da sollte ja auch Windows 8 drauf sein. Da ich ein ordentlicher Mensch bin, möcchte ich dieses Verzeichnis aber nicht haben. Also nochmal die zweite Partition mit XP gelöscht, neu installiert und so weiter. Doch dann, was ist das? Das Installieren von XP hat nicht nur nichts an dem zweiten Eintrag von XP verändert, sondern sogar noch Windows 8 irgendwie gelöscht, bzw. unzugänglich gemacht. Dazu will XP die Platte bei jedem Start überprüfen. Nene, so geht das nicht. Also nochmal die komplette Platte formatiert und partitioniert, ERST Windows XP drauf gespielt und DANN Windows 8. Nun funktioniert aber alles wunderbar.

Nur ein Problem bleibt: Mit XP habe ich keine Netzwerkverbindung. 

Ansonsten habe ich seit Donnerstagnachmittag schon die ersten Spiele ausprobiert. Alles läuft wunderbar und ich bin euch extrem dankbar für die tolle Zusammenstellung!


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2013)

Das win XP hast Du aber dann auch löschen lassen, oder hast Du es behalten? ^^   naja, egal: viel Spaß


----------



## svd (9. Februar 2013)

Ja, gut, dass der PC läuft und offenbar schnell genug ist. Man will ja iA nicht die Verantwortung für Sch...rott übernehmen müssen.


----------



## letsdance2 (9. Februar 2013)

hi,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem system, ziemlich mit denselben anforderungen wie der OP. ich hab mir auch schon die empfehlung von svd von der ersten seite auf hardware.de angesehen und schaut ganz interessant aus. ich hätte allerdings gerne eine SSD dazu. ist das Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3V, Intel B75, mATX dafür geeignet und welche SSD (256 gb) würdet ihr empfehlen? ist das ein relativ leises system? wir haben vermutlich bald 4 PCs nebeneinander laufen und die sollten möglichst leise sein  soweit ich weiss ist die lautstärke auch vor allem bei der grafikkarte ein thema, ich würd im zweifel gern eine schwächere (und damit hoffentlich auch billigere) nehmen wenn sie eine leisere kühlung hat.

edit: aja, der tower (Cooltek K2 - Rev. C1 - Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil) ist offenbar nicht verfügbar. kann man da einen beliebigen anderen nehmen (front-anschlüsse für mikro/kopfhörer und USB sind nett)?

danke,
dance!


----------



## svd (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

also, die SSDs aus Samsungs 830 oder 840 (Pro) Serie sind beliebte und gut bewertete Laufwerke.

Diese laufen auch mit jedem B75 Mainboard. Du musst jetzt nicht unbedingt dieses Modell von Gigabyte nehmen, auch ein günstigeres für 10€ weniger wird keine Probleme machen (s.o. zB. Herbboys MSI Tipp).

Also, für den Lärm im Gehäuse sorgen Grafikkarte, Prozessor und Netzteil. Vlt. kann dir Cynox genau sagen, welche Komponenten er schlussendlich bestellt hat und dir eine Einschätzung zur Lautstärke geben.
Falls zB der Intel Standardkühler zu laut ist, ließe sich natürlich ein leiserer nachrüsten.

Gigabyte Grafikkarten mit den Windforce Lüftern haben iA. ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, sind, je nach Modell, werkseitig ordentlich übertaktet, bieten ein gutes Verhältnis von Leistung und Lautstärke.
(Natürlich gibt es auch Schwankungen in der Fertigungsqualtät, sprich Montagsmodelle.)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, auf welcher Auflösung du spielst und wie hoch deine Ansprüche an die Bildqualität (Anti-Aliasing, etc.) sind. Wenn du das Gefühl hast, die Power einer HD7950 (noch) nicht zu brauchen, gibt es natürlich kleinere Alternativen.
Wie etwa die HD7850 OC oder die HD7870 OC (momentan grad vergriffen).

Das Gehäuse kann natürlich nach Lust und Laune gewählt werden. Die Preise gehen ja von ca. 30€ hoch bis in dreistellige Bereiche. Da  entscheiden echt nur Budget und Geschmack. Da B75 Mainboards jedoch immer mit internen Anschlüssen für USB 3.0 Ports ausgestattet sind, empfiehlt sich ein Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 Ports im Frontpanel. 

Hier ein paar Beispiele: Sharkoon Vaya Value, Cooltek K3 Evo 3.0, Thermaltake Commander MS-1 Snow Edition...

Das Cooltek käme zB schon mit zwei vorinstallierten Gehäuselüftern (zur Lautstärke müsstest du Tests durchlesen). 
Die weißen Gehäuse haben jeweils einen vorinstallierten Lüfter (dazu kommen noch die Kosten für ein wahlweise Allianz oder Imperium Logo und airgebrushte Laserbrandflecken.)


----------



## letsdance2 (10. Februar 2013)

danke für die rasche antwort  ja ich spiele normal mit niedrigen grafikeinstellungen und das ist für mich völlig ok. im hinblick auf die SSD hab ich gefragt, weil ich irgendwo gelesen hab, dass das mainboard modernste schnittstellen haben muss, um die SSD voll nützen zu können.


----------



## svd (10. Februar 2013)

Ach so, na dann. Obwohl es mit einem schnelleren PC sicher eine nette Abwechslung wäre, die Details mal auf Anschlag zu stellen...
Aber besser nicht verwöhnt, als zu sehr verwöhnt. Glückspilz. 

Ja, SSDs profitieren vom schnellen SATA 6.0 GBit/s Anschluss. In dieser Hinsicht kann ich dich aber beruhigen, ein solcher gehört zur Basisaustattung eines jeden B75 Boards.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2013)

Guckst Du mal hier: Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit RAM-Steckpl  das sind Mainboards, die MEINER Meinung nach die wichtigsten Dinge haben: unterstützen PCIe3.0 (also moderne Chipsätze), je mindestens 2x USB3.0 extern und intern, vier RAM-Slots und auch mind 2x SATA3 für schnelle SSDs haben, der Rest (meistens 4 weitere Anschlüsse) hat halt "nur" SATA2. Es gibt auch Boards, die nur 1x SATA3 haben - wenn man dann nur EINE SSD in den PC einbaut, reicht auch das völlig aus. Für Festplatten ist es egal, auch wenn die Platte selbst rein technisch gesehen SATA3 "hat": ne Festplatte ist nicht schnell genug, um SATA3 zu benötigen. 

Man muss halt nur im Handbuch des Boards vorher schauen, welche Anschlüsse nun SATA3 haben und welche nicht. An sich ist immer der "erste" Anschluss SATA3, und meistens beginnt die Zählung bei 0, also wenn dann 2x SATA3 vorhanden ist, dann haben meist die SATA-Ports 0 und 1 den schnelleren SATA3-Speed.

Ne SSD ist halt schneller als 300MB/s, und das geht erst mit SATA3 und nicht mit nur SATA2. Allerdings wäre es auch mit SATA2 kaum zu merken, da der Hauptvorteil einer SSD die Reaktionszeit ist - man kopiert oder lies ja selten mal hunderte von Megabyte auf einmal   d.h. das, was wirklich schnell geht, ist das Sammeln von kleinen Daten-Fetzen, die dann insgesamt die zB 50MB für einen superschnellen Programmstart ergeben.


----------



## Cynox (10. Februar 2013)

Hier nochmal ein kleiner Bericht über die genaue Performance:
*
Saints Row The Third: *

Einstellungen: Ultra, 1920x1080, V-Sync aktiviert

Normalerweise so um die 50 FPS, wenn man schnell fährt runter auf um die 35. Gelegentliche Drops auf 25 - es ruckelt ein wenig, wird aber nich unspielbar während dem Fahren. Ohne V-Sync sind es auch nur maximal 65 FPS.


*Deus Ex Human Revolution*

Einstellungen: Höchste, 1920x1080, V-Sync aus

Wunderbar 100-120 FPS, mit V-Sync logischerweise konstante 60 FPS. 


Sind auch keine genauen Durchschnittswerte, sondern einfach mal mit Fraps anzeigen lassen ^^


----------



## letsdance2 (15. Februar 2013)

so, nochmal danke für das feedback. ich hab schon spiele mit maximalgrafik gespielt (meistens ältere nach einem PC upgrade), und das ist für mich kein mehrwert  ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das jetzt anders wäre.

ich hab nicht vor, den PC jemals upzugraden (wir brauchen eh 4 insgesamt, bei uns wird bei bedarf ein neuer gekauft und der älteste aussortiert, das klappt ganz gut). daher brauch ich keine extra slots oder ähnliches für später.

die lesegeschwindigkeit der SSD ist mir allerdings wichtig  die hauptmotivation war, die ladezeiten für herr der ringe online zu reduzieren. das ist eine 18 GB installation, und das laden dauert ewig.

da ich jetzt einen i3 hab und eigentlich kein downgrade wollte, wars mir das wert. ich hab mich daher für folgendes system entschieden:
Artikel-Nr.  HV20CS86DE 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-30 41,62  €
Artikel-Nr.  HVR530TCDE Thermaltake Hamburg 530W     37,61 €
Artikel-Nr.   HV13SB71DE Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s     57,42 €
Artikel-Nr.   HV207GB4DE LG GH24NS bare schwarz     17,89 €
Artikel-Nr.  HV1138INDE  Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3V, Intel B75, mATX     63,36 €
Artikel-Nr.  HVZPCDE  Rechner - Zusammenbau     5,00 €
Artikel-Nr.  HV203CTKDE Cooltek K3 Evo 3.0  Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil     36,32 €
Artikel-Nr.  HV1029IXDE  Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express 158,78 €
Artikel-Nr.   HV12S842DE Samsung SSD 840 250GB SATA 6Gb/s     146,41 €
Artikel-Nr.   HV20I322DE Intel Core i3-3220 Box, LGA1155     102,47 €
Artikel-Nr.   HV20LC23DE LogiLink USB 2.0 all-in-one Card Reader, für 3,5" Einbauchschacht      3,32 €

meine anfrage bei hardware.de wurde zwar sehr knapp, aber auch sehr schnell beantwortet. heute ist der PC gekommen. lieferung war sehr schnell und hat gut geklappt. es hat mich zwar gewundert, dass man nicht ohne weiteres mit kreditkarte zahlen kann, aber die auslandsüberweisung (wohne in österreich) hat auch gut funktioniert.

leider sind beim zusammenbau (durch hardwareversand.de) zwei pannen passiert. die abdeckung vor dem DVD laufwerk ist einen halben zentimeter eingedrückt gewesen (linkes bild). das hab ich schon behoben (war relativ mühsam weil natürlich das DVD laufwerk dahinter ist). das andere ist ein größeres problem, allerdings vermutlich auch einfach zu beheben. das SATA kabel (rechtes bild) streift am kühler der grafikkarte. was laut ist und langfristig wahrscheinlich den kühler beschädigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*spricht etwas dagegeben, das kabel einfach auf den leeren SATA steckplatz links davon zu geben?* (falls ich es da rauskrieg....) laut beschriftung und user manual sind beides SATA2 steckplätze (nummern 3 bzw 4)

ernsthaft getestet hab ich noch nicht, weil ich dieses problem noch nicht behoben hab und auch mein betriebssystem erst heute abend bekomme.

danke und wäre cool wenn mir wer etwas zu dem problem sagen könnte


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2013)

Ob SATA 3 oder 4 ist egal - nicht egal wäre es nur, wenn man die SSD statt an dem ersten SATA-Anschluss an einem anderen nutzt, weil der erste SATA-Port (meistens Nummer 0) nämlich der einzige mit SATA3-Speed ist.


ODER schau mal, ob das andere Ende des kabel ein "angewinkelter" Stecker ist - dann bau das Kabel einfach andersrum ein, so dass der abgewinkelte Stecker am Board ist und unter dem Graka-Kühler "wegtaucht". 

Oder bestellt mal bei Gelegenheit ein gewinkeltes Kabel, zB bei amazon mit Versand nur 2-3€:  http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-S-ATA-Kabel-5GBs-L-Type/dp/B004ANLPUC  oder http://www.amazon.de/InLine-SATA-Anschlusskabel-abgewinkelt-Sicherheitslasche/dp/B000WL6B64


----------



## letsdance2 (15. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder bestellt mal bei Gelegenheit ein gewinkeltes Kabel


hmm ja das wäre eine idee. wobei ich die anderen steckplätze eh nicht brauch.


----------



## letsdance2 (15. Februar 2013)

bin gerade am installieren... die HDD ist das laufwerk mit der nummer 0, die SSD das laufwerk mit der nr 1. ein blick in den rechner sieht so aus (die steckplätze sind gut hinter der grafikkarte versteckt) als wäre tatsächlich die SSD am langsamen 1er port angehängt.

also der zusammenbau des rechners war eine totale katastrophe. die € 5,- wars trotzdem wert, aber wer diese dinge nicht selbst prüfen und beheben kann, kauft seinen PC besser woanders. alles andere hat sehr gut funktioniert (unter der prämisse dass die hardware in ordnung ist, aber das wir sich erst zeigen).


----------



## letsdance2 (16. Februar 2013)

das SATA hab ich ugmesteckt, jetzt lauft alles. der rechte front-USB 3.0 hat eine zeit gesponnen, aber vermutlich hab ich da nur ein kabel nicht gut angesteckt, danach hat er dann funktioniert.

mit der geschwindigkeit bin ich sehr zufrieden. die SSD schafft (im benchmark test) beim Lesen ca 90 MB/s, das ist ca das doppelte von der HDD des alten PCs (ca 2 Jahre und 3 Monate alt, CPU sind bei beiden fast gleich). die neue HDD ist mit 50 MB/s etwa 10 % schneller als das alte system, allerdings hab ich nur zweimal getestet und 10 % ist innerhalb der statistischen schwankung. HDRO lädt deutlich schneller (sicher mehr als doppelt so schnell, geschätzt eher viermal so schnell, aber ich hab nicht gemessen). ich schätze das liegt auch am größeren RAM (8 statt 4).

die schreibgeschwindigkeit ist jetzt bei der neuen HDD mit 10 MB/s etwa 50 % höher wie im alten system, was sich bei der installation der programm positiv bemerkbar macht. (die SSD schreibt mit 20 MB/s, allerdings bemühe ich mich da ja eh, möglichst wenig zu schreiben).

lustig, bei den benchmark tests bin ich draufgekommen, dass meine USB 3.0 festplatte auch auf USB 2.0 fast die volle geschwindigkeit hat (etwa 35 MB/s), und mein USB 3.0 stick zwar sehr schnell liest (ich glaub es waren 70 MB/s auf USB 3.0) aber elend langsam schreibt (unter 1 MB/s).


----------



## Exar-K (17. Februar 2013)

letsdance2 schrieb:


> mit der geschwindigkeit bin ich sehr zufrieden. die SSD schafft (im benchmark test) beim Lesen ca 90 MB/s


Das ist extrem langsam. Sicher das alles richtig angeschlossen (SATA3-Port), konfiguriert (z.B. AHCI) und entsprechende Treiber installiert sind?
500 sollte die Samsung ca. schaffen, nicht 90.


----------



## letsdance2 (17. Februar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das ist extrem langsam. Sicher das alles richtig angeschlossen (SATA3-Port), konfiguriert (z.B. AHCI) und entsprechende Treiber installiert sind?
> 500 sollte die Samsung ca. schaffen, nicht 90.


 MB/s oder mbit? mir kommt es nicht langsam vor. die mitgelieferten treiber hab ich nicht installiert, kann ich mal ausprobieren. aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das win7 ausreichende treiber hat.

edit: hab so kleinigkeiten erledigt (warum ist AHCI eigentlich nicht standard auf modernen mainboards? aber egal). gefühlsmäßig  hat windows schneller gestartet, der neue test hat aber keine wesentlich anderen werte geliefert (mit HDDSpeedTest). vielleicht liegts am testprogramm. von der relation (doppelt so schnell wie die HDD) sollte es passen, oder? und wenn die nur ein sechstel der normalen geschwindigkeit hätte, wäre mir das schon vor 2 jahren aufgefallen


----------



## Exar-K (17. Februar 2013)

letsdance2 schrieb:


> MB/s oder mbit?


Ersteres, siehe Benchmarks:
Samsung SSD 840 Basic: Test der 250-GB-SSD - So gut wie die Pro?


----------



## letsdance2 (17. Februar 2013)

ja wie gesagt, vielleicht ist das testprogramm, das ich verwendet habe seltsam. es testet auch anders (mehrere kleine dateien statt 1 grosse, was meines erachtens praxisnäher ist).

also vielleicht sind meine absoluten zahlen oben falsch. die performance passt jedenfalls, und ich gehe davon aus dass auch die relativen zahlen passen. das booten geht extrem schnell und auch die ladezeit vom HDRO ist sehr kurz.


----------

